# Oct 5,6,7  delta whizzer ride / bike swap meet



## JAF/CO (Aug 20, 2012)

Oct. Delta Whizzer ride/bike swap 5,6,7

JAF/CO WILL BE THERE

*Swap meet is FREE lots off room*

*Oct. 5,6,7 Delta Whizzer ride/BIKE SWAP MEET IS SUNDAY THE 7th*

Located at the KOA on the delta loop
922 West Brannan Island Road
Isleton, CA 95641

RESERVE (800) 562-9105
INFO (916) 777-5588
EMAIL islandkoa@reynoldsresorts.com


Just 6 weeks til our bi annual Delta Whizz in Whizzer ride!
We are now the largest Whizzer meet west of the Mississippi! Our ride consists of a 90 mile ride on the Sacramento delta loop area. We ride through historic towns, go over ferrys, draw bridges and farm lands along the water. There’s plenty of stops along the way with a long lunch stop at the half way point . There are chase trucks with gas and trailers for those of you not lucky enough to finish the ride.
For you new comers,this is a classic scooter ride. Whizzers, Cushmans, Simplex’s, Lambretta’s, Salsburys, Marmans, Mustangs and anything vintage.For you Cushman guys that have heard your not welcome it just isn't so. No 2 stroke ear piercing Chinese junk please. They look cant make the 90 miles and fill up our chase trailers. We average 55+ riders coming from Arizona, California, Oregon and Washington.
We start rolling in Friday morning and set up. Saturday is the ride at 9AM. Sunday Morning is the FREE SWAP MEET. Bring your old bikes out! Parts you dont need,Whizzer junk anything you dont need! The swaps free !
We will continue the Friday/Saturday night pot luck dinner party.This is growing and a good time is had by all.Give everyone to meet new comers and touch bases with old ones. Reserve your fully equipped cabins, RV sites or campsites now! Campsites have bathrooms and showers. Cabins are fully equipped with kitchens, bedroom, Internet and TV’s. Hope to see you there!
Follow at westcoastwhizzers.com



For those of you that prefer a Hotel:
Rogelio’s 916-777-5878.
Delta Daze Inn 916-777-7777
Rio Sands, 707-374-6374
Motor Royal Inn 707-371-9291 
Ted: H. 415-892-4949 C. 415- 250-7279 
John: H. 707-253-8889 C. 707-480-1995
Use the cell phone numbers after Friday morning


----------

